# Poème in C - Bosendofer Imperial



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I came up with this piece, like 2 months ago and still in the process to complete it fully. I want your personal opinion of it and criteria. I'll be glad to hear it. I hope you like it.

Just to let you know that is my second time working with the Mystical Scale, so my process while composing is a bit slow.

Sheet Music will be available soon!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Poème in C - Fable Fabuleuse (Distant Piano).wav

Cheers,

Ricardo Castro


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Very Arcane, of course in a positive way...


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Musician said:


> Very Arcane, of course in a positive way...


Thanks. I use the Mystical scale to bring the atmosphere for the eerie type. I got to love the contemporary music!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

YW

It didnt sound that modern, you should hold that as a badge of honor...


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

This reminds me of Bartok's Mikrokosmos, mostly to do with the scale used along with rhythm. Interesting and fresh sounding. It doesn't sound modern but rather quite contemporary.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you very much! I hope you enjoy it!


----------

